# Why is #furaffinity on Furnet?



## Espilonarge (Apr 9, 2008)

Honestly why?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 9, 2008)

forgive my overall n00bness, but...what exactly is furnet?


----------



## Espilonarge (Apr 9, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:
			
		

> forgive my overall n00bness, but...what exactly is furnet?


An IRC server.


----------



## yak (Apr 10, 2008)

Because _it is_?
That's a..... confusing question.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 10, 2008)

Sadly there are better irc networks out there that could have a #furaffinity channel.

I mean really, auto-killing for "yiff in hell"

Admins have to kline for personal agendas


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 10, 2008)

There was no better alternative for networks at the time. We kept it on FurNet because it has a healthy, stable base and was decently populated.

I see no reason to move the channel as it stands right now. We tend to over around 80 to 100 users at a time, and stability is fairly strong.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 10, 2008)

AND ANTHROCHAT SUCKS :V


----------



## Espilonarge (Apr 10, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Sadly there are better irc networks out there that could have a #furaffinity channel.
> 
> I mean really, auto-killing for "yiff in hell"
> 
> Admins have to kline for personal agendas


Pretty much what the admin/ircops on Furnet did with me except that they thought I was causing problems.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 11, 2008)

Espilonarge said:
			
		

> Pretty much what the admin/ircops on Furnet did with me except that they thought I was causing problems.


I'd be open for the idea of starting a Fur Affinity IRC network. If any site has the community for it... it's certainly us. Problem is, there are two Furry IRC networks, FurNet and AnthroChat, and several smaller ones if you count Yiffstar's chat, Furtopia IRC, etc.

At this time I can't help but feel that adding another IRC system will only water down and separate the community further. While I'd love to have everything FA-centric, I don't believe the fandom is quite big enough to warrant that many chat networks.

Maybe I'm wrong, but that's my views on it. The other admins may disagree with that, but again, that's my take. If there's demand, we'll look into and invest in it.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 11, 2008)

FA Chat on a FA Server. Is it really difficult to be connected to two different servers?
You could even have dedicated channels such as a SiteVio and such too.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 11, 2008)

Do they have to be *furry* networks? I've seen other irc networks that don't have these kinds of problems. FA is a furry channel which is fine but I've talked with IRCops that are MUCH more reasonable than Furnet admins. I have one who idles on one of my channels and there is no problems.


----------



## Rhari (Apr 12, 2008)

I remember when FA had a dedicated chat service all to itself. But it stole bandwidth and wasn't used that much. <3 It was a handy interface and was easy to use but I like having it over on FurNet. It's less expensive for the community and it works just fine. I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 12, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Sadly there are better irc networks out there that could have a #furaffinity channel.
> 
> I mean really, auto-killing for "yiff in hell"
> 
> Admins have to kline for personal agendas


Use YÃ­ff in Hell instead. It goes right under the radar. Â¦3


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 12, 2008)

Rhari said:
			
		

> I remember when FA had a dedicated chat service all to itself. But it stole bandwidth and wasn't used that much. <3 It was a handy interface and was easy to use but I like having it over on FurNet. It's less expensive for the community and it works just fine. I don't see what the problem is.


That flash chat FA v1.0 had was buggy and insecure. You couldn't secure a name, you couldn't moderated it. AT ALL. Second, it was horribly programmed and had severe memory leaks. If you left he chat open for extended periods of time it would eventually cause your computer to slow to a halt before crashing your browser.

I refused to use that POS. It worked as a decent chat... but saw nothing but complaints about it. Some people liked it, but...


----------



## Ape Shall Never Kill Ape (Apr 13, 2008)

No offense, but I kind of like having #Furaffinity up even when FA is down.  Wouldn't putting all your eggs in one server basket kind of hamper that?


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 13, 2008)

Ape Shall Never Kill Ape said:
			
		

> No offense, but I kind of like having #Furaffinity up even when FA is down.  Wouldn't putting all your eggs in one server basket kind of hamper that?


Like the forums, I would not host the IRC on the same server as FA. It'd be on a separate machine in a separate facility to ensure uptime and reliability without stressing components, system, etc.

It may cost a little more over time (forum/wiki server costs $60 a month) but it offers peace of mind and assurance that the important things remain online even in the instance when FA is not.

This is, and has been, my philosophy. Information is good. If people can't get to it... well, we'll have none of that. The forum server can take up to about 650 online at a time, and it's fairly under powered compared to most. 

Should improve when we migrate forums software down the line.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 14, 2008)

Espilonarge said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



considering that "Yiff in Hell" is a lame assed 4chan meme (usually done by "newfags" starved for attention) this surprises you how?


----------



## tsawolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Because k-lines should only be used for network issues.

Plus, I've been k-lined for it three times. :twisted:


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 14, 2008)

tsawolf said:
			
		

> Because k-lines should only be used for network issues.
> 
> Plus, I've been k-lined for it three times. :twisted:


In what channels, and by who?


----------



## tsawolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> tsawolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Say 'yiff in hell' in any channel. Auto server k-line. :twisted:


----------



## net-cat (Apr 15, 2008)

Wait. It's actually a K-Line offense now? They use to just kill your connection and you could just reconnect.

Still... That's stupid.

Those furfags can go yiff in hell. OH SHIT B&


----------



## Eevee (Apr 15, 2008)

It's a kline now?

What the fuck.  Why are we supporting this network?

Edit: Everyone is wrong; it's still a /kill.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 15, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> It's a kline now?
> 
> What the fuck.  Why are we supporting this network?
> 
> Edit: Everyone is wrong; it's still a /kill.


Wow, all I did was type in "yiff in hell" to myself even in a PM and I got klined. That's... lame. Really lame.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, last I checked it was still a /kill, complete with simple "spammers" message.

Who had the bright idea that it was a K-line?


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Apr 16, 2008)

furnet is suck

ew, #softpaws


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 19, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Yeah, last I checked it was still a /kill, complete with simple "spammers" message.
> 
> Who had the bright idea that it was a K-line?



It's still stupid. 

But to clarify, to those who don't understand IRC - it's a /kill - it disconnects you from the server. 

Kline bans you from the server, but Furnet works like a global, so a kline is just about like getting a gline. Which bans you from any server that's related to furnet.

They had a problem with ONE user who used multiple ISPs, instead of adding a global ignore connected to his username, they ban the entire ISP which affected OTHER users that did nothing to warrant a kline. The worst part is that problem user has multiple ISPs so he just got on another one, while other users suffered.

Now, it's not uncommon for networks to ban entire ISPs but most of them have their heads on straight and use it because of a MULTITUDE of users being abusive. To over-react  over one user makes me question how well they can run a network, along with the "yiff in hell" /kill .


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, yeah, they still run their network like morons.  I just wanted to clear up that misconception regarding the "Yiff in hell = B&" thing.

I'm actually working on setting up a new IRC network with some of my friends, Pantsless in IRC (irc.pantsless.in when it's all set up). With a name like that, you have to know that it's good! Or hopelessly silly. But better than FurNet.


----------



## lolcox (Apr 20, 2008)

Heh. Wonder if Furnet's killing for DCC SEND-faggotry yet.

THAT is worth a k/gline, easily, because unlike yiffing in hell (what do you expect furries who live in Hell, Michigan to do?), the aforementioned faggotry actually causes an issue with people who are in a channel and connected.

Oh, wait, of course they wouldn't do that.


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't actually use FurNet. I would honestly use it, but there's nothing to warrant me visiting it, and I always seem to use Anthrochat anyway.

From what I've read in this thread, FurNet doesn't sound all too flexible, but I don't understand the reason why you can't use Anthrochat instead... then again, I don't see much of a problem with staying on FurNet, especially as it might give me a reason to use the network.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 21, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Well, yeah, they still run their network like morons.  I just wanted to clear up that misconception regarding the "Yiff in hell = B&" thing.
> 
> I'm actually working on setting up a new IRC network with some of my friends, Pantsless in IRC (irc.pantsless.in when it's all set up). With a name like that, you have to know that it's good! Or hopelessly silly. But better than FurNet.



It's not part of a network, but I'm running an IRC server of my own.  Under no circumstances would I k-line someone just for saying "yiff in hell" or something similar.  I *might* /kill (boot) them, but not for just one offense.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 21, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> It's not part of a network, but I'm running an IRC server of my own.  Under no circumstances would I k-line someone just for saying "yiff in hell" or something similar.  I *might* /kill (boot) them, but not for just one offense.


It's not "yiff in hell" that made them ban it, but anon spammers flooding channels/users with it via bot scripting.


----------



## Eevee (Apr 21, 2008)

Which is why my server has a BOPM ready to go at a moment's notice.

ISP bans should be stopgap measures if anything.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 21, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> It's not "yiff in hell" that made them ban it, but anon spammers flooding channels/users with it via bot scripting.



Still lame, what's to prevent them from using another floodnet with a new catchphrase?


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 21, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Still lame, what's to prevent them from using another floodnet with a new catchphrase?


I agree on the "still lame" part.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 21, 2008)

They could create a floodnet of bots doing an imitation of those guys from Sesame Street "Yiff yifff yifff murrrhuh murrhuh"


----------



## lolcox (Apr 22, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> They could create a floodnet of bots doing an imitation of those guys from Sesame Street "Yiff yifff yifff murrrhuh murrhuh"



Who the hell needs a floodnet that's easily moderated when there's always the option of exploiting people who can't or won't upgrade their routersÂ¹ or IRC clientsÂ², or change the configuration to prevent being booted off when some douchebag puts in a sentence a little something like this:

```
<lolcox> So, how about them DCC SEND SAVEAHORSERIDEACOWBOYS? I heard they're pretty good.
```
(Be foolish. Copy and paste that line verbatim in any furry channel on Furnet. Watch up to a third of the channel cascade out and in.)

What's needed are people (I said PEOPLE) who are intelligent enough to just roll their eyes and let channel owners moderate basic floods (+m, +R if they decide to j/p flood, +i if they smart up and have a bunch of registered nicks and start j/p flooding), while taking care of the more serious offenders that like to probe an exploit of some sort.

That won't happen on Furnet any time soon.
Seriously.
You know it.
I know it.
They know it.


[1] http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068 - "Vulnerability Summary CVE-2006-1068"
[2] http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/8818 - "mIRC DCC SEND Buffer Overflow Vulnerability"


----------

